# Is thinset alright as a joint compound for wallboard?



## homeprova (Sep 24, 2012)

*Combining drywall to concrete board*

It's okay to fill in the joint between the two wall boards with thinset, but you must install fiberglass joint tape over the seam. One this is complete, you must use light weight drywall mud or EZ sand 20 minute mud to adhere correctly on the first coat. Then you can either finish it with regular drywall mud or the 20 minute, doesn't matter.


----------

